# Lures for specks



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I read about guys using lures for specks. I remember it was a old lure like a Heddon? What are a few good ones to use & time of year to use ?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

the Heddon Zara Spook... good lure, it's a walk the dog topwater style lure. they have their time and place... early morning, during the month of April is when i find myself using them. they work for big specks for sure.

also a great lure is a Mirrolure Mirrodine. it's a suspending twichbait that works really well aslo. I know of a 8lb+ trout that ate one this spring. if i had to pick a 'go-to' artificial for trout, this would definitely be it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My go to lure is also the Mirrodine. The one with the green back and also the blue.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I second both mentioned above. I only use artificials for the most part. Some plastics work great as well (ie DOA Shrimp, Flukes, Paddle tails, Gulp).


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed mirrodine go to trout bait and slayer paddle tails or zman paddlerz.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I heard of this lure on here and it works great.it a 4 inch mirrolure soft shad in chartreuse with an eigth ounce jig head. Great lure for specks.i use it for anytime fishing and it lroduces.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

latley i have been using an old stand by. johnson gold spoon. long casts twitched along bottom. redfish. trout. flounder. works great in dark water.


----------

